# 11" Front Spindle Bearing



## SidBeam (Oct 2, 2020)

Is there any way to remove this bearing without pressing on the outer race?

I'd like to minimize the risk of damaging the bearing but don't have the experience to guide me as to the best method to remove this bearing.

This is on a Logan 922, s/n 51847.  Snap-ring groove showing on outer race.


----------



## Shiseiji (Oct 2, 2020)

Might be work asking Scott Logan on Logan Group.io But I wish I'd started with my first thought. If you don't have a press it will be hard if not impossible. If you have a press, a quick fixture can be made by cutting a black iron pipe in half length way and then put them around the shaft. A couple of hose clamps around the pipe will free up your hands. I would put something soft under the press to catch the shaft.

Ron


----------



## Asm109 (Oct 2, 2020)

looks like you have access to part of the inner ring on the shoulder side of the shaft.  Support there, press on threaded end of spindle.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 2, 2020)

Why do you want to remove it if it won't be replaced?  If you want to re-pack it, you could probably do it in place.


----------



## SidBeam (Oct 2, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> Why do you want to remove it if it won't be replaced?  If you want to re-pack it, you could probably do it in place.


Thank you Nogoingback!  I appreciate the many posts you've made on the site that I've seen in the past.

I'm interested in doing just that.  I'm assuming I need to remove the seal to do so and was hoping the other side might be shielded, but it doesn't appear to be.

I was assuming I needed to pull the bearing in order to properly flush and re-pack.  Have you seen any good step-by-step write up on this with a sealed bearing?


----------



## machPete99 (Oct 2, 2020)

Its always a bit tricky, but you can often pop out the seal uinng a small jewlers screwdriver or a sharp awl. Try doing it from the outer rim of the seal.
You can then flush out the bearing with some form of solvent and re-grease.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 2, 2020)

There is no seal on the outer side of the bearing? If so I think somebody installed the bearings wrong. If you can see the bearings on the other side it means they were open to swarf and probably shot anyway. If you had a good puller and a clamshell you could pull the bearing without a press. You might also be able to install it that way too. If you were hearing rumble in the bearing while it was running cleaning and greasing is not going to fix it, sorry to say.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 2, 2020)

SidBeam said:


> Thank you Nogoingback!  I appreciate the many posts you've made on the site that I've seen in the past.
> 
> I'm interested in doing just that.  I'm assuming I need to remove the seal to do so and was hoping the other side might be shielded, but it doesn't appear to be.
> 
> I was assuming I needed to pull the bearing in order to properly flush and re-pack.  Have you seen any good step-by-step write up on this with a sealed bearing?




I'm not aware of anything in writing, though there are folks who have done it.  If you have access to the unshielded side,
I would imagine it's just a question of flushing enough to remove all the old grease and get the bearing really clean.
You might put a question out there about how much grease to use (and what type).  Too much grease is not desirable.
But, initially what you want to do is assess the condition of the bearing.


----------



## Shiseiji (Oct 2, 2020)

I've read of them being repacked. Don't recall that anything special was used, good quality grease. 


C-Bag said:


> There is no seal on the outer side of the bearing? If so I think somebody installed the bearings wrong. If you can see the bearings on the other side it means they were open to swarf and probably shot anyway.


 Absolutely should be seals on both sides. Logan used high quality permanently lubed bearings. 
I do recall that many are unsuccessful at removing the shields with out damage. I haven't had the need so can't offer anything.  If you find you need to replace them, there is endless debate over orginial from Logan made to their spec's, expensive, and others "Just as good" from bearing suppliers. As an aircraft mechanic we were taught to never run them dry, i.e. don't use air to blow them out before repacking.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 3, 2020)

If the bearing is pressed off chances are it will be ruined as nogoingback stated. What we have done with sealed bearings on farm equipment is to drill a small hole in the side of the seal or shield. Then there is a fitting that look like a hypodermic needle with a grease fitting sweged to one end. It won't give you anyway to clean out the old grease ,but it allows new grease to be pumped in. Kuebler  is an expensive and popular grease for high speed spindles . I would look for the manufacturer recomendation on what grease to use. Replacement spindle bearings can be expensive to replace. If the bearing wasn't causing problems I would not remove it.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 3, 2020)

Shiseiji said:


> Absolutely should be seals on both sides. Logan used high quality permanently lubed bearings.



One would think so, but when I took my 10" machine apart it had the original New Departure bearing in it and it was
shielded on one side as well.  Maybe they did it that way so they could be repacked?


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 3, 2020)

Nutfarmer said:


> I would look for the manufacturer recomendation on what grease to use.




Unfortunately, the original manufacturer, New Departure, is long gone.  I imagine modern synthetic greases are 
better than what was specified back then anyway.


----------



## Shiseiji (Oct 3, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> One would think so, but when I took my 10" machine apart it had the original New Departure bearing in it and it was shielded on one side as well.  Maybe they did it that way so they could be repacked?



*I stand 100% corrected!* I found my 11" parts manual. No separate shield, it shows a cir-clip, and the picture at any rate shows a bearing with a shield on outward facing side.
For what it's worth, a pretty well regarded  member member of the Logan group, "Winky's Workshop" on YouTube, reported on his 820 (10"): 


> The original New Departure bearing has a shield but is not sealed. SKF recommended Mobil Polyrex EM Grease and said the bearing needed to be packed 1/3 full but that as long as it wasn't sealed filling it completely would not hurt. He said it would push out what was not needed when the bearing got hot.


 Don't know if that helps or not.

Ron


----------



## SidBeam (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks for the responses, great commentary!

Yes, this bearing had shields on both sides.  

I pulled the shield, but could not save it.  Due to the spindle construction, I don’t think I have a suitable alternative to protecting the bearings from dirt or swarf that would inevitably find its way there.  Looks like Scott Logan will get a couple Franklins for a replacement.

Here’s what it looks like after a cleanup.



I’ll likely press the spindle back in so I can keep the parts together and get the headstock back on my lathe and keep progress going.  Now that I’ve had the spindle off, the second time will be much quicker/easier and can be accomplished without pulling the headstock.  This will enable me to get the drive mounted back on and wired up.

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------

